# Fall is here!



## Chris (Sep 23, 2014)

Well summer is over and winter will be here before you know it. Anyone ready for it?


----------



## bud16415 (Sep 23, 2014)

Not me. I&#8217;m taking a half to stain the front porch and finishing patching the garage roof I fell thru on Saturday. We are getting a week of Indian Summer this week. 

The road side stands are still selling corn but are filled with pumpkins now and the smell of grapes is in the air. Best time of year. 

My biggest winter project is to find the plow for the truck and paint it up and change the oil. Without that I&#8217;m dead in the winter. Have to find the plow because during the summer with the deck project the leftovers got piled in front of the plow to the point I can&#8217;t see the plow now. Best way I knew to force myself to clean up the mess before the snow hits.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Sep 23, 2014)

Ready or not, it will come.


----------



## Chris (Sep 23, 2014)

I'm ready I guess. I love the summer but hate the heat. Winters in my area are beautiful.


----------



## inspectorD (Sep 23, 2014)

My Maples are all changing color... they are the first to go around the lakes.. Love it! Also Fall harvest fair is next weekend,, I run the Shingle mill and the Blacksmith shops... all the manpower of volunteers, and lots of fun had by all.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Sep 23, 2014)

Pics of the shingle mill, inspector.


----------



## nealtw (Sep 23, 2014)

inspectorD said:


> My Maples are all changing color... they are the first to go around the lakes.. Love it! Also Fall harvest fair is next weekend,, I run the Shingle mill and the Blacksmith shops... all the manpower of volunteers, and lots of fun had by all.



What kind if insurence do you have for the sawyer.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Sep 23, 2014)

They don't have any insurance, they just let two finger Louie run the saw each year. He was three finger Louie last year.


----------



## inspectorD (Sep 23, 2014)

oldognewtrick said:


> Pics of the shingle mill, inspector.



Darn..I was just up there tonight.. then I met up with some local boys, and their hay wagons...just finished unloadin the barn..:beer:


----------



## inspectorD (Sep 23, 2014)

nealtw said:


> What kind if insurence do you have for the sawyer.



Me?..I'm the Millwright...so... none..LOL..just watch the belt, and no loose clothes...or else...


----------



## nealtw (Sep 23, 2014)

I've been Modern shingle mills, no place for amateurs.


----------



## inspectorD (Sep 23, 2014)

oldognewtrick said:


> Pics of the shingle mill, inspector.



Ok... but NO laughin...


----------



## Admin (Sep 24, 2014)

Which one are you?


----------



## inspectorD (Sep 24, 2014)

Austin said:


> Which one are you?



The old one...at the saw. :beer:


----------



## nealtw (Sep 24, 2014)

I don't see the trimmer, that's the scary one.


----------



## inspectorD (Sep 24, 2014)

Oh it's there...just not in the picture... watch yer fingers for sure.


----------



## nealtw (Sep 24, 2014)

We had a sawyer thatbacked into the trimmer, they called him the halfassed sawyer.


----------



## Chris (Sep 24, 2014)

Wish me luck on getting a deer this weekend. I'm gonna need it as it's archery season.


----------



## nealtw (Sep 24, 2014)

Say hi to Bambi.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Sep 24, 2014)

And say hi to Bambi's daddy too.


----------



## inspectorD (Sep 25, 2014)

Good huntin out there?


----------



## Chris (Sep 25, 2014)

Difficult hunting but doable. I'm heading out today but won't hunt until Friday evening. I have to get some work done on my mountain house first.


----------



## inspectorD (Sep 25, 2014)

Chris said:


> Difficult hunting but doable. I'm heading out today but won't hunt until Friday evening. I have to get some work done on my mountain house first.



What?..Mountain House??:worthless:


----------



## oldognewtrick (Sep 25, 2014)

We have an outhouse, wanna see pics?  :


----------



## Chris (Sep 25, 2014)

This is how the mountain house looks right now. I am removing years of horrible work from previous owners.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Sep 25, 2014)

A little crown molding will cover that up nicely.


----------



## Chris (Sep 26, 2014)

You should see the rest of the place.


----------



## Chris (Sep 26, 2014)

Should not have had tripas for dinner.


----------



## nealtw (Sep 26, 2014)

Oh good, more crap to clean up..


----------



## oldognewtrick (Sep 26, 2014)

Chris said:


> Should not have had tripas for dinner.



We call them chittlins round here...you can have my share...


----------



## Chris (Sep 26, 2014)

No thanks I got a not so clean one, it was crunchy. Why do people volunteer to eat this stuff?


----------

